
Rare Text Adventures Based on Movies and Books - glassworm
https://thestoryfix.wordpress.com/2019/01/23/weird-text-adventure-movie-book-tie-ins/
======
DerekL
> The game was released for the for Coleco’s ADAM system which programmed on
> regular cassette tapes (C-Tapes) which you loaded into the ADAM system like
> you would put an audio cassette into a boom box.

Weird. This article was written for people who know about text adventures but
not computer software distributed on cassettes. I figure if you know about
one, you'd probably know about the other.

